# Glock 26 owners



## Glock'd (Oct 20, 2010)

Just want to let you 26 owners know if you haven't done it already, buy the finger extension for your 26,its like nite and day with it,great $10 dollar investment.


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

Glock'd said:


> Just want to let you 26 owners know if you haven't done it already, buy the finger extension for your 26,its like nite and day with it,great $10 dollar investment.


I have never had the need. I just practiced without it. Now I can draw as fast with my 26 as I can with my fulll size pistols.


----------



## Glock'd (Oct 20, 2010)

precisioncg said:


> I have never had the need. I just practiced without it. Now I can draw as fast with my 26 as I can with my fulll size pistols.


Isn't it great?It's like the feel of a full size thats compact:supz:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I only have the extension on one of the spare mags. I found that the ext. makes it more difficult to conceal. Might as well have the G19 in that case.


----------



## Glock'd (Oct 20, 2010)

dosborn said:


> I only have the extension on one of the spare mags. I found that the ext. makes it more difficult to conceal. Might as well have the G19 in that case.


Interesting with the extension(approximately 1 inch longer) I didn't have any problems concealing (IWB) around 5'oclock


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Have the +2 ext and love it. Good grip and conceals just as well as without it. Nice to have 12+1 at the ready.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Glock'd (Oct 20, 2010)

DogRanger said:


> Have the +2 ext and love it. Good grip and conceals just as well as without it. Nice to have 12+1 at the ready.....:mrgreen:


Glad to hear it!!!I want to get the 33 mag for the range:supz:


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a couple of them.. lots of fun................:mrgreen:


----------



## Glock'd (Oct 20, 2010)

Just bought the *CROSSBREED SUPER TUCK DELUXE *for my G26 and it is so comfortable and conceals great.Seems the more I shoot this gun the better it gets.Today went to the range and was hitting 9's @ 25 yds consistently and some bulls eyes.Normally i shoot @ 15-5 yds but wanted to try it 25 yds,*VERY IMPRESSED!*


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Crossbreed does make a fine holster. I have three and am wearing one as I type (for G27, which is my normal EDC). The others are for 1911 and Sig 229. It will be hard for me to find a full leather holster that I would like after using these for a couple of years.


----------



## Glock'd (Oct 20, 2010)

dosborn said:


> Crossbreed does make a fine holster. I have three and am wearing one as I type (for G27, which is my normal EDC). The others are for 1911 and Sig 229. It will be hard for me to find a full leather holster that I would like after using these for a couple of years.


I got one for my Beretta Cougar as well and just love Crossbreed holsters.worth every penny.


----------



## Glock'd (Oct 20, 2010)

I moved the screws all the way up and it rides lower on waist which in turn conceals better


----------

